# Death of the Dragons IC



## hellrazor111 (Sep 1, 2007)

[early spring] 
It's a cloudy day in the McNeil Region, the town wizard, with one of his many strange instruments, predicts rain for the day. Farmers are planting their crops and trees. A convoy of wagons has arrived, filled with weapons and supplies for the for the Inn and shops. It is midday.

[Emi]
Besides a wizard and another sorcerer, you are the only magic user in McNeil Village. Today has been a busy day, with helping the inn-keeper unload supplies from the carvans, which wouldnt be back for another season. She would have had her son help, but he was off visiting his human father and wasn't supposed to be back for a few more hours.

[Vimo]
Being 'part' of the local guard, you have been assigned to the Wyndia/McNeil CrossRoad. So far all that has happened was the passing the the caravan, selling some things here before going to Wyndia. You are about to call it a day, when you see Bunyan,a man seeming way to big for a hum come hurring up the path, somthing in his arms.
[sblock=Vimo]
Unless you want to be, you aren't part of the guard, they just hire you when they are short, becaue almost everyone in the guard is a farmer.
[/sblock]

[James]
You were traveling back from the Duana Mine after a visit with your 'father'. Wanting to get there quickly, you decided to cut through Cedar Woods. Not five hours of traveling and you were ambuished by and orc hunting party, causing you to lose all but but you dagger. After a half-hour of traveling, you come apon a camp set up in the woods.

[Navar-Eth]
It has been a typical day for you, hunting orcs. You suprised a group running somewhere, and dispatched them.You arrive at this forest a month ago, and have seen some strange sights,the most common being a were-tiger who has often stopped by you for mild healings and conversation. Today, the trees tell you that the first rain this season is coming.

[Gorgoroth]
As you enter McNeils Village, a young man bumps into you. After apologizing, he quickly runs from the village. After walking down a short hill, you are in the center of the town, from here you see things going on, a young mage helping a middle aged woman unload supplies from a wagon. A blacksmith busy exchanging weapons for leather and iron. Looking south out of town, you see farmland. Most shops have left their doors open, welcoming the breeze. As you stand there you feel a drop of rain


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 2, 2007)

Look over there Bronk, says Navar-Eth, chatting good humoredly with the large ape sitting beside him. Looks like the first rains are comming. About time too, the lands are thirsty. Not to mention the rainfall will help to wash away the stink of these orcs. He turns to face Bronk squarely. They smell even worse dead than they did when they were alive. Bronk says nothing but appears to agree with him. Lets head over towards the town. Its not like we're out of arrows, but i think we should check up on them. Bronk whoops his approval. He really likes the town.

 [SBLOCK=hellrazor111] I'm making a Track check to see if the Orcs were originally moving towards the town: 1d20+12=16 [/SBLOCK]

 [SBLOCK=Spells] I've memorized the following spells:
Lvl 0: (Save DC 13) Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Know Direction, Purify Food and Drink.
Lvl 1: (Save DC 14) Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Lvl 2: (Save DC 15) Barkskin, Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 2, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=hellrazor111] I'm making a Track check to see if the Orcs were originally moving towards the town. Do you want me to roll all my checks or just the ones where it doesn't matter if i know i failed (like combat)? Either way, my Track mod is +12.[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=WarShrike]
I'll roll this one unless you want to, post answer in the OCC
[/sblock]

from now on, you can roll your own, or if you want I can roll it for you


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

"Uuugghf!" Emi sets the heavy flour bag on the stoop of the inn's side door and leans against its stone and mortar wall for a moment to catch her breath. Her arms ached from the lifting and carrying. Her fingers were sore from where her claws kept catching in coarse sacks and getting pinched underneath barrels. Her back muscles were cramping from keeping her wings bound tightly under a heavy cloak.

She wasn't happy.

But there was a price to be paid for some of the goodwill afforded to Mahda, the village healer and her adopted mother. People came to her when they needed help, and she was too old to do things like this herself. So Emi got sent instead. And really, she didn't mind. Sometimes the work was hard, but she liked helping people...or more specifically, she liked the gratitude and praise received at the end. It could have been so different...with her freakishness. She had to work hard to make sure people saw her as the helpful healer's apprentice.

Instead of a monster.

So Emi massaged her hands, and got back to it, hoping help would arrive soon.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2007)

Wrapping his cloak closer to his body, Vimo tries to fight the chills of early spring. Soon the weather will be getting warmer and the bandits a little more greedy. Covering a yawn with his hand, Vimo spots Bunyan hurrying up the path with something in tow. Curious to what it is the man is carrying, Vimo calls out. "Bunyan! What's the hurry, good man? Moving faster isn't gonna help the summer come any sooner."

Walking over to the man, Vimo tries to spot what is in his arms and offers him some help. "I'm heading back to town, you need any help carry what is in your arms? My muscles could use the work. It has been a slow day."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> [early spring]
> It's a cloudy day in the McNeil Region, the town wizard, with one of his many strange instruments, predicts rain for the day. Farmers are planting their crops and trees. A convoy of wagons has arrived, filled with weapons and supplies for the for the Inn and shops. It is midday.
> 
> [Gorgoroth]
> As you enter McNeils Village, a young man bumps into you. After apologizing, he quickly runs from the village. After walking down a short hill, you are in the center of the town, from here you see things going on, a young mage helping a middle aged woman unload supplies from a wagon. A blacksmith busy exchanging weapons for leather and iron. Looking south out of town, you see farmland. Most shops have left their doors open, welcoming the breeze. As you stand there you feel a drop of rain




Gorgonoth approaches the young mage and the woman: "Greetings! Would you let a traveller help you, in exchange for information?",  he says, with a playful smile. Grabbing a bundle and helping with the unloading, he continues: "I'm looking for an inn where I can rest, and get a decent pint of ale. Any recommendations?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Emi whirls, almost dropping the cask in her hands, at the unexpected accosting. When she hears his pitch though, she breaks into a sunny smile and self-consciously adjusts the handkerchief that keeps her long golden hair bound up and out of the way. She's wearing an odd combination of light, summery clothes and a heavy cloak. 

"Well, there's this inn," she says, indicating the building she and the other woman are toting the supplies into. "And I don't know about her, but I'd be happy for some help."

She looks at the innkeeper woman and says, "What do you think? If he pitches in, we might get the rest of this inside before it starts raining too hard. That's got to be worth a room, right?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks at the innkeeper woman and says, "What do you think? If he pitches in, we might get the rest of this inside before it starts raining too hard. That's got to be worth a room, right?"




Gorgonoth is initially taken aback by Emi's looks (occ: with 18 cha, she's a fox!). Obviously destabilized, he stumbles on his words:"Hmm, well, er, I was not expecting such charming company!". Regaining some composure, he turns his head towards the older woman with a smile:"tell you what, I'll take the room, and I'll invite the two of you for a round of ale once we're done here."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 5, 2007)

[Emi]
I'll be greatful for any help he can offer, says the inn keeper as she brings in a bag. though there isn't much left, but we wouldn't be finished before it really starts raining.

[Vimo]
It would be helpful if you could take him to the healer. replies Bunyan theres been an attack, I think it was orcs and I want to investigate he hands you the badly cut body in his arms, only a child of 8 or 9 Orc attacks aren't rare, but on someone so young... please take him to the healer imidiately he says before running off in the direction he came.

[James]
You can only find whats lying around. As you search, you hear a growl from behind you, then, a demanding voice asks What are you doing in my camp?  Turning around you see a tall man, well built with orange hair and yellow eyes. Hes wearing simple clothes.

[Navar-Eth]
Though the direction they were heading wasn't the village, you notice one set of lighter track going the direction they were. Whoever they were following wasn't smart though, for the direction hes headed will eventually lead to where a pack of currs had currently located themselves.
[sblock]
Currs are what the people of this world call hellhounds
[/sblock]

[Gorgonoth]
I'll take that offer, but first we must finish this here. says the woman If you could, would you move those in, she says pointing to 3 barrels. Getting close to them you can easily tell that these contain alcohol. She give you a few more tasks , obviously giving you most of the heavier things befor returning to work herself
[sblock]
Nothings too heavy for you to carry so no strength check is required
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 5, 2007)

"Look Bronk, this other pair of tracks is leading straight towards the Curr's lair" exclaims Navar-Eth. "Perhaps they belong to our Were-friend. It does enjoy a good fight, but i hadn't thought it had a deathwish." He studies the tracks anew, but the ground is hard and unyielding, and he discovers nothing new. Navar-Eth has been loath to deal with the Currs in the past even though they were both an unnatural and destructive force in these woods. "Currs Bronk. Is it worth it for just one person?" Bronk, as usual, says nothing, but growls at the mention of the Currs. "You're right Bronk, we _should_ have dealt with them long ago. How are we supposed to protect the land by allowing these demonic beasts to dwell here. Lets see if we can catch up to this fellow before it's too late, then we'll see about the Currs." Without annother word, the pair race allong the tracks, but they dont truely need the tracks, for they know precisely where they are heading.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2007)

"Bunyan! I'd be better help, helping you fight!" Vimo shouts calling after Bunyan, while holding the little boy's body. Once he realizes Bunyan has no intentions of waiting, Vimo looks down at the child's face, "Hold on the lad, I'm going to get you some help."

Vimo starts walking back to town in order for the child to be properly taken care of. After that and making his report, a drink is in order.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

(arr, Emi's hot...if you don't mind the funny eyes, cute fangs and claws. 

Emi beams happily at the stranger and resumes work with renewed energy. She can work surprisingly hard for someone her size, and doesn't seem to sweat at all. Just about when the work's done, the rain starts coming down harder, eliciting an 'eep' from Emi, and a hasty drawing of her cloak around herself. She grabs one last cask and patters inside.

On meeting Gorgonoth inside, she offers him a gloved hand and grins. "I'm Emi, by the way. Thanks for the help."

Inside, by the firelight, it's easier to see that her eyes are strange. A yellow-gold color, with slit, catlike pupils. When she grins, her canines are longer and sharper than is strictly normal, though they don't look big enough to be actually dangerous.


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Sep 6, 2007)

"Well since I have no items I guess I'll look around the camp. Maybe there are some leftover supplies and such." I head into an abandoned tent and start searching for useful objects

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1245613 search check
[/sblock]


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Sep 6, 2007)

double post


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Sep 6, 2007)

"Ummm, I was ambushed by a bunch of orcs and figuring this camp was abandoned I went in search of supplies. I apologize for intruding."  I keep what distance I can from the stranger and am prepared just in case.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> On meeting Gorgonoth inside, she offers him a gloved hand and grins. "I'm Emi, by the way. Thanks for the help."




"It was my pleasure, as specially in such nice company. Now, I'm sure you have an interesting story" He says with a smile "What's a nice lady like you doing in a place like this?".

Gorgonoth goes on with a friendly conversation, and is open about his past and his adventures. He's looking to make some gold through adventuring, and inquires if she knows if there's anything happening in the village. He'll also chat freely with other patrons. If nothing special happens, he'll retire to his bedroom for a good night's rest (and in case you're wondering - he won't make a pass at Emi - at least not this time ;-) ).


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 8, 2007)

[Conditions]
It has been raining since early afternoon, and though not heavy it doesn't look to be stopping anytime soon


[Emi]
Despite your different features,Gorgonoth is open with you, he tells tales of his childhood, past adventures and other events in his life, people including a few patrons, have gathered around, listening to him and telling their own stories. Before you know it the barman is closing up. The innkeeper gives you a few gold coins for Mahda and a few for yourself.
[sblock=Emi]
Only two things in the area are the attacks, most believe its either the massave ammounts of orcs in the wood or a were-tiger. And there are rumors of a creature moving into Mt. Ithed (on the map in the ooc its touching Point A).
[/sblock]

[Vimo]
You immidately take the boy to Mahda, the healer, His wounds are bad, but i can heal them. her words, bring some ease. After paper work, you head to the inn for a drink, tonights attraction is a man named 'Gorgonoth' who just arrived in town, you dont get a chance to get to approach him shortly before closing, when most people have headed home fo the night.

[James]
After a few more simple questions, the man, who introduces himself as Ras, he offers you water and food and a place to stop, when it starts to rain and get dark, he invites you to spend the night at his camp and he'll take you to the village in the morning. It's safe, he says none but the bravest orc come around here for all the monsters.

[Navar-Eth]
After traveling for a few hours it starts to rain, and you lose the tracks, though you knoe the direction he was headed, shortly before it feels hopless, you hear talking voices, apun investigation, you see a clearing with multiple tents, one with a fire by it, two figures apper as shadows along the tent walls. 

[Gorgonoth]
As you tell tales a small group gathers around, the conversation goes from stories, to the weather, big events, politics and going back to stories. Though trying to listen, you hear no rumors, guessing the people don't want to talk about whats going on. Finally, the place starts to close, the innkeeper tell you your room is ready, and after giving you the number, she walks off.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

A little shyly, Emi approaches Gorgonoth after his stories are over and she's thanked the innkeeper for the coin.

"It's pretty quiet here," she tells him. "There -have- been a few attacks on people out in the forest. There's orc tribes out there, so it's probably them. Some people think it's a were-tiger though. Oh, and if you're interested in rumors...I guess this is more of a local legend, but I've heard people say there's some kind of monster around the mountain...Mount Ithed."

"Anyway, I'd better go. Mahda will be worried. Thanks for the stories. We don't get outside news very often here." Her smile turns a bit wistful at that, and she adds, "Are you going to be here long?"


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 9, 2007)

Navar-Eth feels curious about this camp, particularly its closeness to the Curr lair. "Stay here Bronk. _Stay_. If i need you, i'll call" he says, patting the ape on the shoulder. "I'm not sure who or what we're dealing with here, but im betting whoever they are, they're going to be more forward with their true intentions when faced with a lone traveler, than with a traveler accompanied by a giant gorilla. So, you stay here for now, but be ready." Navar-Eth strides boldly into the camp, making for the shadows he saw. "Hoy the camp! Merely a traveler here, out of McNeil, caught in the rain. May i dry myself by your fire?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 9, 2007)

"Excellent stories, good man." Vimo says as he approaches the entertainer with a nod toward Emi. "The young lady is right. There have been attacks. I brought a young boy to town who was striken down by some orcs. Times are starting to become dangerous. I would be careful travel the roads."

Taking the last swig of his ale Vimo pats the man on his shoulders. "I do hope you stay for a while, I really enjoy your tales."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Are you going to be here long?"



"That'll depend of what path the gods have chosen for me!"he says jokingly. "however, I wouldn't mind learning more about that monster story. Maybe that's I can earn my keep. If the story is true, Im sure someone would want to pay me and some adventurers to get rid of the beast."


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Sep 10, 2007)

"Well I'm glad that I ran into you I could have hit much worse."
"You wouldn't be able to guide me back to the city now, would you."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2007)

[Emi]
So he is an adventurer. He wants to take care of the monster. This attempt would seem impossible. But though not avalible here, Wyndia, the capital would pay for the riddence of the threat. This could be a chance to prove yourself to these people.

[Vimo]
Gorgonoth wants to slay the monster. Through the guard, you know that the moster takes the cattle, though its unknown why. The the king set a hefty ammount of gold on this beast, 13000gp to be exact....

[Gorgonoth]
You have started a conversation with Vimo & Emi, two intresting people. Emi, has an exotic look, a sorcerer, with what appears to be some dragon traits and she works for the local healer. And Vimo, despite his appearence helps the guard. Also from what you can tell, of course it could be the ale, a pretty good nature.
[
[sblock=Gorgonoth, Vimo, Emi]
While you are talking, a set of horns is sounded one after another. Seconds later, a drenched Bunyan runs in with a semi-worried look on his face, he explains the look with two words "Orc attack"  
[/sblock]

[James]
I could take you back but its pouring now, my offer to spend the night still holds though. Your lucky you ran here, you were heading towards the currs territory after a couple of disputes, I claimed this part as my own. Suddenly a person approaches the camp asking "Hoy the camp! Merely a traveler here, out of McNeil, caught in the rain. May i dry myself by your fire?"

[Navar-Eth]
Looking breifly at you, one of the characters says "Welcome druid, you are always welcome to this camp, wheres your companion, the ape?" Though you don't remember him he knows you, though theres somthing about him you thimk you recognise.
[sblock=Navar-Eth]
Spot check DC9 to see if you recognise him
[/sblock]

[sblock=James, Navar-Eth]
Shortly after answering and (possibly) learning names, a deep horn is sounded from the forest, then another, suddenly torches come to life a distance off, headed toward the village 
To tell whats going on, make a listen check DC12.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=hellrazor111] Spot Check 1d20+5=21 
Listen Check 1d20+5=18
[/SBLOCK]

" Ahh, greetings Were-friend" says Navar-Eth. "Bronk awaits in the tree-line. _Bronk_! _Come_! It is curious to find you so close to the Curr's lair. Myself, i was tracking someone wandering in this direction. Might this be him?" Navar-Eth studies the other person as Bronk comes loping into the camp, stopping abruptly behind him. "You seem familliar, from McNeil village, arent you?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Emi regards the stranger with skepticism...but curiosity as well.

"Wyndia, the capital...I'm sure they have a bounty on it, but no one around here's ever tried to collect. It's supposed to be huge! Why..."

She pauses as the alarm horns sound, and her eyes widen.

"Orcs!" Her eyes flick from Gorgonoth's sword to his face. "We'll need help at the walls...will you join us?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 16, 2007)

"If he has any heart, we will gladly take up arms and help us fend off the Orcs!" Vimo says as he heads out the door, slightly upset he still has work to do.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Orcs!" Her eyes flick from Gorgonoth's sword to his face. "We'll need help at the walls...will you join us?"




"Of course, I wouldn't miss the party, as specially with such charming company!". On a more somber tone, he adds: "I've accepted this village's hospitality so I pledge my sword, or rather my guisarme, to protect it".

OCC: Hellrazor, FYI, the character sheet version posted on the RG is the not the updated one I posted a few weeks ago. The right one is here


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

Emi nods, then gestures for him to follow.

"Come on, we'd better hurry!"

She runs for the door of the inn, and heads out to help repulse the orcs.


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Sep 22, 2007)

"Thank you for allowing me to stay over till the rain stops. I hope it's not any trouble."
" Hello may I ask who you are?"


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 22, 2007)

"My name is Navar-Eth. I'm a Druid, and i've arrived in this region about a month ago. I hunt the enemies of nature wherever i travel, specializing in Orcs." explains Navar-Eth. "Thats what lead me here. Earlier this day i slew a band of Orcs. Their tracks intersected with those of someone else. I assume they were yours, for i followed them here. You are lucky you found this _person's_ camp, for you were heading straight for the Curr's lair. I'd hoped to catch up before that happenned."

Navar-Eth pauses for a moment before continuing. As he is about to resume speaking, he is interrupted by the blaring of many horns. "Orcish war horns! I see torches in the distance. They must be preparing to assault McNeil village. You seem poorly equiped to help out your people. Here, rummage through this sack, it contains the loot i took off the Orcs. Though normally i keep what i take from my prey, this is an unusual circumstance, and you'll need arms if your going to help out.]

[SBLOCK=hellrazor111 and Dragonflame16] If these are the same orcs that ambushed James, his stolen equipment is in the sack. Feel free to take it and anything else the Orcs may have had, such as an Orcish sword and armor. [/SBLOCK]

Adressing the other man, Navar-Eth says "your assistance would be welcomed were-friend, if you are so inclined. Regardless, we need to move now, if we are to help McNeil. I doubt the village's meager walls can hold off a full blown assault. It would be best if we could thin their numbers before they reached their destination. He waits a few moments for James to equip himself, then with a nod to Bronk and his new allies, moves into the forest towards the moving points of light.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 22, 2007)

[Emi Gorgonoth Vimo]
As you head out the building, you see men runing about, attending different things.
There are 3 gates to the Village:
West Gate: is closed, and barred. A half dozen townfolk are on the wall with bows, and four are waiting behind it with sythes and swords..
South Gate: This gate is also closed and locked. The only people here are a few farmers with bows, and two armored men with swords.
North Gate: The gate hasn't been closed yet. In fact its the only open gate, with most of the men waiting in front. Looking out you can see 6 pricks of light, obviously torches, heading toward the gate, another horn is blasted, they are close enough that you can see there are 30 orcs in total.
[sblock=ooc]
The place is about as ready as it will get. The farmers look nervous but prepared to fight, drenched in the spring rain, Mahda is handing out some rods of Cure Minor Wounds to a few weaponless people, soldiers are trying with little luck to light the torches above the gates.
[/sblock]

[Navar-Eth James]
There are 3 sets of torches, one is already in the open, running toward the Village.
The second is still in the forest, moving slowly, its its a little smaller than the group close to the Village.
The final group appears small, only a two torches there, it is going to converge with the main group shortly. Before running off, the were-tiger hands a potion to James and says drink this, it'll help you see in the dark, and there a two or three healing potions in that bag, pointing to a small bag next to where he had been sitting. As he leaves, the man grows larger, mustles start growing along with ears claws and a tale, all like a tiger, and turing around he says Get your things and follow me.
[sblock=ooc]
James, for the items you want, remember you cant spend more than 3,500 gold on anything and you have a max of 5,400 gold.
[/sblock]

[sblock=all]
i know it may seen like im moving a little fast, but i like to get players to 6th lvl quickly. (and who doesnt like smashing orcs) Also, for those who may be fighting soon,(Navar-Eth and those in the city) I would like initiave roles please. 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Sep 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Initiative] 1d20+3=15 [/SBLOCK]

Moving towards the group of lights still within the confines of the woods, Navar-Eth and Bronk swiftly and silently as only an Elf and a predatory animal can be, quickly close the gap between them. As they get to within 100' of the Orc party, clearly visible to keen Elven eyes, Navar-Eth fits an arrow to his bowstring, glides to a halt, and looses shaft after shaft into the unsuspecting Orc band.

[SBLOCK=hellrazor111]I dont know how many shots it will take before they react to my presence so i will roll a few. Bronk stays with me for the time being, ready to fight as he's been trained, standing behind Navar-Eth and useing his 10' reach to swipe at any ennemy that closes with Navar.
Shots:
1d20+7=23, 1d8+3=7
1d20+7=19, 1d8+3=10
1d20+7=19, 1d8+3=11
1d20+7=17, 1d8+3=10
OOC: Geez! Nice rolls!

Navar's strategy is simply to fire into them until they charge him. If he cant keep them back with arrows, he will switch to Scimtar and Shield if any enemy makes it within 20' feet of him. NOTE: this will be his default plan of action, should you ever need to play him in a fight for whatever reason.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

Init: 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1280895

Emi runs to the gate and uses a minor spell (Prestidigitation) to create a small jet of flame from her finger to quickly light one of the lamps there. Fighting without light would give the orcs all the advantages.

(PS - what's the range to the orcs?)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 22, 2007)

They are 15m away
15m=50ft


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2007)

Initiative: 1d20+1=4 

Heading toward the northern gate as it is still open and the least protected, Vimo positions himself in front of the gates and other guards with his flail in hand. "Be prepared, this will get ugly."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Emi runs to the gate and uses a minor spell (Prestidigitation) to create a small jet of flame from her finger to quickly light one of the lamps there. Fighting without light would give the orcs all the advantages.




Gorgonoth follows Emi and keeps an eye open for any danger. I'm not letting damn orcs touch that cute little thing, he thinks to himself.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 1, 2007)

The drow heard the alert as well.  Running out of the inn where he had been resting, Mekaz'zan the hexblade drew his massive blade, Soultaker, and ran toward the north gate with his naked weapon glowing a fiendish red.

"Bored," he explains to the astounded witnesses, Emi, Gorgonoth, and Vimo, as he rushes toward the north gate and the foe. 

Initiative 1d20+3=6

Attack


----------



## Drgonflame16 (Oct 3, 2007)

"Well let's get ready to kick some ugly orcs." I start to prepare for the worst


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 3, 2007)

[Navar-Eth] init:15
The first arrow hits, causing the orcs to stop. As they look for the source, the other arrows fall into their ranks, dropping one. As the last arrow hits, one orc points in your direction, and they start heading toward that way. The were-tiger runs past you and jumps, grabbing a tree branch before dissappearing into the trees.
[sblock=Navar Eth]
{Speed:40ft} They are 60ft away, moving at half speed
[/sblock]

[Emi] init:9
The torch burst into flames, lighting the area brightly. As you watch, the group heading toward the gate meets up with another. In this smaller group, there is one orc taller than the rest. There are now 35 orcs including the bigger one. You are astonished as you see a Drow pass you, there are a rare race, and, from the textbooks, a good one is even rarer.

[Mekaz'zan] init:6
Several of the townspeople give you a look, and some take a step away, though more from your blade than you. As the orcs close in a man runs up next to you with flail in hand, ready to fight. 

[Vimo] init:4
When you run to the front, you see a Drow with a red sword waiting. You also see the large orc, who is around the middle of the group. He lets out a yell, followed by LEAVE NO ONE ALIVE Then, the orcs are there, and the fight begins.

[Gorgonoth]
"Protect Emi" is what's going on through your mind, as you stand a little in front and next to her. She lets a stream of fire from her finger, lighting up the area. A little while later, you see the orcs run into the waiting soldiers, and hear the sound of metal on metal.
[sblock=Vimo Gorgonoth Mekaz'zan]
you see the same sights thing as Emi
[/sblock]

[James]
You wait and watch as Navar-Eth fires arrows into the orcs, when his last arrow hits, the orcs turn in your general direction and start charging.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=hellrazor111] [{Speed:40ft} They are 60ft away, moving at half speed] So if i understand correctly, they are moving towards Navar-Eth at 20ft/round? Oh, and how many are there, roughly? Not wasting a round just to count them.[/SBLOCK]

Navar-Eth smiles at the Orcs. "Come then, wretches. Were there not other lives at stake here, i'd see to it your deaths weren't so quick!" Still grinning, he lets loose annother shaft. 1d20+7=21, 1d8+3=4


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 4, 2007)

Mekaz'zan brings Soultaker up in salute. "Hail, fellow warrior! What is your name?" he asks as Soultaker swings into an orc.

Attack:1d20+6=12
Damage: 2d6+5=17


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2007)

Swinging his flail, Vimo tries to wrap the chain around the legs of the nearest orc pulling to bring him down. "The name is Vimo, but to these orcs I am Death."

[sblock=ooc]If he successfully trips the Orc, he will then make the immediate attack he is allowed due to Improved Trip. If he does not trip the Orc and the Orc succesfully counter-trips, Vimo will let go of his flail.

Attack Vs Orc Touch AC: 1d20+8=15 
Opposed Roll vs Orc's Str or Dex: 1d20+8=9 
Attack Vs Prone Orc: 1d20+12=25 
Damage vs Prone Orc: 1d8+6=14 

Counter-Trip Roll to keep flail: 1d20+8=16 
Bonus to Attack of Opportunity if Orc stands up: +12

This seems like a lot, but this is going to be his usual mode of attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgonoth surveys the situation, and acknowledges with a nod his brothers in arm (even that strange drow - _If we survive this, I definitely want to know his story!_ he thinks to himself)  
Gorgonoth then concentrates for a few seconds, and attacks the biggest orc of the group with his guisarme's 10 ft reach. "Begone, foul creatures!"  He shouts.

[sblock]
OK, this is what I've been waiting for:
round 1, cast true strike (+20 attack on next round)
round 2, charge biggest orc,  use power attack (-5 to attack, +10 damage (two handed weapon)), use hideous blow invocation. 

Total for round 2 is:  
Attack: 1d20+20
Damage: 2d4 +2d6 +14
(attack: +5 base& magic +20 spell-5 power attack / damage: 2d4 guisarme + 2d6 hideous blow +10 power attack +4 strenght & magic).

Gorgonoth will use the 10ft reach of his guisarme. If any orc enters the area he threatens, he gets 3 AoO/rnd from the combat reflexes feat (+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage). 

Lets see if this works, and yeah, next level up, I'm getting the cleave feat!   [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

Satisfied at the light, Emi inhales deeply and begins speaking in a low, sonorous voice; the syllables running together to give the sound a strange, almost liquid timbre to it. Glowing greenish smoke swirls out of her mouth, past her teeth and shapes itself in the air around her head into curls and whorls that look like mystic runes and icons. As the spell finishes, the smoky runes start to dissipate, then briefly expand to surround her completely with an eldritch green flare...

Then it's just Emi, as she was before, but seeming a bit more confident.

(Casting Mage Armor)


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC: Who are we waiting on?


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 9, 2007)

OOC: I dont know, but so far we've been doing it alot.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 10, 2007)

My bad, i've been waiting for dragnflame, I tell him every day to check the thread...

[Navar-Eth]
11 orcs left
The arrow hits an orc in the shoulder, causing it to yell in pain. They still continue toward your location.

[Emi]
The spell being cast, the magical armor boosts your confidence and the orcs give a little ground, some startled that there is a sorcerer fighting aganst them.

[Mekaz'zan]
The orc blocks your blade and comes around with his own attack 1d20+3=8

[Vimo]
You catch the orc off guard, and it falls to the ground, bringing the flail around, you smash the orc in the chest, causing it to scream out. It then attempts to rise to its feet

[Gorgonoth]
Round one: Apon casting the spell, the best place to strike appears clearly to you
Round two: (27 dmg) The blow you deliver sinks into its body, but all this seems to is further anger this creature, it takes a step toward you and swings. 1d20+5=10


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 11, 2007)

Mekaz'zan easily blocks the weak attack.  "Is this all you can do, you pathetic fool?"  asks the drow as Soultaker returns for another strike, the hexblade grinning evilly as the fiendishly glowing blade bites into orc flesh.

Attack: 1d20+6=19
Damage: 2d6+5=14

OOC: I'll edit that smile out if I miss.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 11, 2007)

Taking the opportunity the orc has provided him by lower his guard to stand up, Vimo swings his flail and connects once more dealing more damage to the invader. 

Turning to a new victim, Vimo continues to attack as the way he was trained. It is much easier to take a foe down.

[sblock=ooc]He is going to take the AoO the orc provokes by standing up. Ifthe orc dieshe will target a new one by tripping it (he can move up to 20' toengage a new one if need be).

If he successfully trips the Orc, he will then make the immediate attack he is allowed due to Improved Trip. If he does not trip the Orc and the Orc succesfully counter-trips, Vimo will let go of his flail.

Attack of Opportunity: 1d20+12=29 
Damage: 1d8+6=11 

Attack Vs Orc Touch AC: 1d20+8=16 
Opposed Roll vs Orc's Str or Dex: 1d20+8=14 
Attack Vs Prone Orc: 1d20+12=30 
Damage vs Prone Orc: 1d8+6=9 

Counter-Trip Roll to keep flail: 1d20+8=28 
Bonus to Attack of Opportunity if Orc stands up: +12

This seems like a lot, but this is going to be his usual mode of attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 11, 2007)

Navar-Eth fires annother arrow at the wounded Orc.

1d20+7=20, 1d8+3=11


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

Emi laces her fingers together and cracks her knuckles...then stands in front of the gate.

"Stay to either side of me, but don't get in front of me," she tells the others guarding the gate, quietly enough that the orcs won't benefit from the suggestion.

She just waits then, hands in front of her and words of power ready to chant.

(Delaying action until orcs close in. Basically, when/if a single orc is getting close, she'll use Burning Hands when it's 10' away (and therefore just within range) to interrupt it's attack. If more than one orc is coming in a group, she'll try to wait until they're all in the cone before letting loose. 3d4 damage, ref save DC 16 for half.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 12, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> [Gorgonoth]
> Round one: Apon casting the spell, the best place to strike appears clearly to you
> Round two: (27 dmg) The blow you deliver sinks into its body, but all this seems to is further anger this creature, it takes a step toward you and swings. 1d20+5=10




Gorgonoth nods at the worthy foe in front of him. He'll take a step back and attack with his guisarme. He'll then take a quick glance at Emi to make sure she's ok.

[sblock]
Since the orc moved within Gorgonoth's threat range, I believe (humbly) that he would have been entitled to an AoO (+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage). 

Gorgonoth will take a 5ft step back, attack and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 13, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
This arrow hits the orc in the neck, which drop to its knees before falling over dead. You see one orc stop and fire an arrow, it misses you but you hear it hit somthing. The somthing gives a gasp before you hear another thud. Looking back, you see James laying on the groung, still.
{the orcs are now 20ft away}

[Emi]
You stand there, waiting for a orc to break through, and its you lucky day. As an orc charges you. As he comes, you hand glow red and a bright flame leaps from your hands, striking the orc and halting his advance.(8 dmg)

[Mekaz'zan]
You hit the orc, your blade slicing into him. He he lifts his axe and swings back. 1d20+3=8  

[Vimo]
Your attack smashes the orc in the chest again, this time, it falls and it doesn't move. As you look for a new opponent, one of the guard next to you falls, and orc standing in his place, bringing aroung your flail, you trip this orc as well and hit him in the body. He tries to scramble to his feet, but slips in the mud.

[Gorgonoth]
 Round two: (27 dmg) The blow you deliver sinks into its body, but all this seems to is further anger this creature, it takes a step toward you and swings. As it steps toward you you attack again (22 dmg) This attack seems to much for the big orc and it falls unconscious. Looking over you see an orc heading towards Emi, but shes currently dealing well, as you see the orc get hit with a blast of fire from Emi's hands and stop.

[Were-tiger]
Sitting in the trees, he waited until the orcs were under him and jums into them(fullattack 2claws & 1 bite) He lands heavy on one of the orc, teeth and claws sinking in. The orc under him doesn't move.

[sblock=hey all]
Dragnflame (James) had to drop out
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2007)

Once more, Vimo brings his flail down with such force that the sounds of broken orc bones can be heard.

[sblock=ooc]Attack vs Prone Orc: 1d20+12=30 
Damage: 1d8+6=7 [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 13, 2007)

Mekaz'zan decides to continue the beatdown of the pathetic, weak orc.  "Let me guess.  You inheirited your amazing fighting skills from your mother,fool!" taunts the drow as his weapon swings into the orc again.

Attack:1d20+6=18 
Damage: 2d6+5=11


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 14, 2007)

Navar-Eth curses as James is slain. Turning back to the Orcs, he casts Entangle so that the closest vines are 10 feet from him. He knows full well the Were-Tiger is in the area, but expects it's great agility will avail it here. Entangle Reflex Save DC=14.

[SBLOCK=Spells]
I've memorized the following spells:
Lvl 0: (Save DC 13) Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Know Direction, Purify Food and Drink.
Lvl 1: (Save DC 14) Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Lvl 2: (Save DC 15) Barkskin, Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2007)

(lol...I was going to ask about my veil...then I saw I hadn't included it! She has a magic item that adds 1d6 damage to all her fire spells. I just wanted to be sure that was included in the damage done to the oncoming orc. Hee...sorry...I didn't check my sheet before posting. Last time I do that. )

Alarmed by the orc's survival of the flames, Emi takes a step back. Acting quickly, she inhales and murmurs a few words. Her mouth seems to fill up then...with a thick green fluid that she immediately spits at the offending orc!

(acid splash! Ranged touch: 22 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1315631 , doing 1d3+2d6 dmg: 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1315633 The 2d6 is from her yellow veil item, which adds 2d6 to the damage of any acid spell she casts. If the orc she burned winds up dead, she'll direct the acid against one of the other orcs.)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2007)

Gorgonoth, satisfied at having downed the big org, and goes after the biggest one aound that is still standing.

[sblock]
Gorgonoth will  attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: I'm going to be out of town for a few days.  Mekaz'zan will continue attacking the orcs with his greatsword in any rounds that occur while I'm gone.  Attack +6, damage 2d6+5


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 21, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
The vines grap out and snag the orcs. The were-tiger barely gets out of the paths of the vines.

[Emi]
(to pevious orc) The orc is struck by the blast, knocking it back and on the ground, where it lies still. Another orc breaking through attacks and is hit by a glob of acid. It falls face down, dead in the mud.

[Mekaz'zan]
You blow stirkes down the orc, where its place is almost imidiately by a waiting orc. Which strikes at you. (Five foot step) attack=17 damage=13

[Vimo]
With the sound of breaking bones, the orc stops moving. An orc moves up and attacks. attack roll (1d20+3=9)  

[Gorgonoth]
As an orc advances your weapon slices it causing it to stop wounded ind in pain, when you attack it again it manages to block your weapon. (16,10)url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1327172](15)[/url]

[Were-tiger]
Vines shoot out grabbing the orcs around him though he manages to dodge them, when the vines stop, all the orcs are wrapped up. He jumps and attacks the orcs with claws and teeth, taking one down.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 21, 2007)

Navar-Eth fits annother arrow to his bowstring and looses it at annother Orc, inflicting a shallow wound.

1d20+7=19, 1d8+3=6


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 22, 2007)

The drow blocks the hit with the edge of Soultaker.  It is close, but the drow is angry now, and delivers a crushing strike with the greatsword.

Attack: 1d20+6=13
Damage: 2d6+5=12

OOC: These orcs wouldn't happen to be backed by any spellcasters, would they?


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 22, 2007)

Stepping to the side a bit, in order to bring him closer to the other attacks, Vimo swings his flail once more trying to bring the orc to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]5 ft step, and then a trip attempt.

If he successfully trips the Orc, he will then make the immediate attack he is allowed due to Improved Trip. If he does not trip the Orc and the Orc succesfully counter-trips, Vimo will let go of his flail.

Attack Vs Orc Touch AC: 1d20+8=21 
Opposed Roll vs Orc's Str or Dex: 1d20+8=22 
Attack Vs Prone Orc: 1d20+12=20 
Damage vs Prone Orc: 1d8+6=13 

Counter-Trip Roll to keep flail: 1d20+8=26 
Bonus to Attack of Opportunity if Orc stands up: +12

This seems like a lot, but this is going to be his usual mode of attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2007)

Emboldened by her success, Emi casts her spell again...but in her excited haste she completes it a bit too fast, and the acid glob hits the ground in front of her, steaming and burning a shallow pit where it lands.

(Natural 1 to hit: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1330397 )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 26, 2007)

Gorgonoth will keep at it.

OCC: Same actions as the last round


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 27, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
You arrow hits the orc, wounding it, one orc manage to break free of the vines, attacking the were tiger.

[Emi]
In haste to attack, your spell hits the ground, not an orc, though the orc is intercepted by a villager armed with a sythe.

[Mekaz'zan]
The orc blocks you blade and once again attacks, the momentum from its missed attack causes it to slip in the mud. (nat 1)

[Vimo]
The orc falls to the ground you hit the orc with your flail, and as it stands up, another swing kills it.

[Gorgonoth]
Your attack downs the orc. Looking out, you can see that the orcs are thinning out.


but as it starts to look like the battle has been won, the ground starts to vibrate, two ogres approach the gate.

[Were-tiger]
Attacks the orcs again killing another before being sliced with a flailing sword(5 dmg)


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 27, 2007)

Mekaz'zan looks out, past the orcs, and sees the ogres approaching.  
"D***!".  As Soultaker misses the moronic orc, the drow invokes his dark power and curses one of the ogres.

Attack: 1d20+6=9

[sblock=Hexblade's Curse DC 15 (Su)] Once per day, as a free action, a hexblade can unleash a curse upon a foe. The target must be visible to the hexblade and within 60 feet. The target of a hexblade's curse takes a -2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 1 hour thereafter. A successful Will save (DC 15) negates the effect.

If the ogre's out of range, Mekaz'zan won't waste his power.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

Emi snarls at the little fizzing puddle of acid on the ground, cursing her clumsiness.

The little puddle...ripples. Strange.

Then again.

The rhythm was familiar...regular...like footsteps. Big ones.

A slow feeling of dread slithers down Emi's neck as she looks up from the ground. Behind the scattering orcs loom two massive hills. Only, the hills are swaying slightly, and moving towards the village.

This time she heard it, and felt it. 

_thoom_

Rumbling in the ground, in the air...the vibrations of the footsteps of two enormous ogres as they stomped inexorably towards the suddenly frail-seeming wooden ramparts of the village.

Desperately Emi raised her fingers again and send another glob of acid at the oncoming menaces. It seems pitifully small as it races out to strike one...

(Acid Splash on nearest ogre! 9 to hit http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1338904 which might work on Large, not-too-dextrous critters, 9 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1338915 )


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 28, 2007)

"It's time Bronk, that one, off to the side" says Navar-Eth, pointing to an Orc i bit off to the side, outside the area into which he is shooting. Bronk lets out a whoop, and charges the Orc. Letting the Ape go by first, Navar fits annother arrow to his bow and fires at the now wounded Orc again.

Bronk ends his charge 10' from the Orc, within his range but out of the Orc's. +2 to hit for charging, -2 AC until next turn (AC 12 now).

1d20+7+2=11, 1d6+5=11

Navar scowls as his shaft strikes a thin branch and veers off course1d20+7=10, 1d8+3=10


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 29, 2007)

Rinse and repeat.

[sblock=ooc]5 ft step, and then a trip attempt.

If he successfully trips the Orc, he will then make the immediate attack he is allowed due to Improved Trip. If he does not trip the Orc and the Orc succesfully counter-trips, Vimo will let go of his flail.

Attack Vs Orc Touch AC: 1d20+8=24 
Opposed Roll vs Orc's Str or Dex: 1d20+8=9 
Attack Vs Prone Orc: 1d20+12=23 
Damage vs Prone Orc: 1d8+6=14 

Counter-Trip Roll to keep flail: 1d20+8=17 
Bonus to Attack of Opportunity if Orc stands up: +12

This seems like a lot, but this is going to be his usual mode of attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 3, 2007)

Ignore this useless post.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 3, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
The narrow miss is upsetting, but Bronk's attack lands head on wounding his target, you see the tiger miss and cut 3 orcs loose, two of which converge toward you, the other attack the tiger

[Emi]
The ogre howls in rage from the attack. It starts making its way in you direction. On its way it gets hit with a flash of purple, causing it to miss its target.

Mekaz'zan
Your curse hits, and is immidiately useful as the ogre misses a guard.

[Vimo]
You trip and smash the orc, as it tries to get up your attack kills it. Suddenly, an ogre pushes its way up to you.

[Gorgonoth]
(Autopilot)
You attack and kill an opproaching orc, and wound another coming your way. You step foward to engage the ogres.

[Were-Tiger]
The were tiger does more harm that good cutting some of the orcs free with its claws, 2 start to engage the Navar-Eth and 1 come to attack the were-tiger


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 4, 2007)

Mekaz'zan grins as his black magic strikes true.  Heartened by his success, he uses his mastery of poisons to apply sleep poison to Soultaker's blade.  That done, he attacks the cursed ogre, cleaving a massive, bloody furrow down the creature's chest.

[sblock=OOC] Assuming somebody killed my orc, as I didn't take an attack.
Attack: 1d20+6=18
Damage: 2d6+5=16
Drow Sleep Poison DC 13, Unconsciousness Primary and Secondary Damage (Don't forget the -2 save penalty from the curse). 

If the orc isn't dead, Mekaz'zan will just attack without applying poison, using the rolls above.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 4, 2007)

Dropping the bow, Navar-Eth draws his scimtar, readies his shield, and swings at the first Orc to close into melee range.

1d20+6=8, 1d6+2=6

He misses again. Bronk keeps attacking any nearby Orcs.

Claw #1: 1d20+7=12, 1d6+5=10
Claw #2: 1d20+7=10, 1d6+5=6
Bite: 1d20+2=6, 1d6+2=6


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 4, 2007)

Smiling at the foe who might actually pose a threat, Vimo steps forward and swings hard with his flail.

[sblock=ooc]No tripping this time. Just some smashing. Power attacking for 2.

Attack: 1d20+6=26 
Damage: 1d8+8=14 

Roll to Confirm Crit: 1d20+6=20* 
Extra Crit damage: 1d8+8=13 

Total of *27 damage* with the crit.

*forgot to add the +6 to the roll while rolling to confirm[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 5, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> [Gorgonoth]
> (Autopilot)
> You attack and kill an opproaching orc, and wound another coming your way. You step foward to engage the ogres.




Gogornoth grips his guisarme in anticipation of the fight with the ogre. Now, this is a worthy foe! He thinks to himself.

He will ready an attack and wait for the Ogre to approach.

[sblock]
Gorgonoth will  attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc/ogre comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry for not updating, I have it done monday


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2007)

Getting worried now, Emi hawks another gob of acid at the nearest ogre...or if none of those are in range, oncoming orc and backs up to just inside the gate.

"Can this be closed in time if they start to break through?" she asks a soldier. "We can't let them into the town!"

To hit: 22, Damage 5

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1367188

(Lousy damage!)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 12, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
Your attack misses, but you aren't so lucky, one orc misses, but the other strikes you (DMG:3) Bronk, hits with a claw and kills an orc.

[Emi]
The acid once again hits the ogre, we can't close these gates, the grounds too muddy and they are sticking, a soldier says before running at the ogre.

[Mekaz'zan]
The ogre roars in pain before falling to the ground, asleep another orc jumps over the sleeping ogre and attacks you. Attack roll:6

[Vimo]
the ogre staggers back from the blow, obivously hurting, it brings a massive club up and swings, but befor it gets the chance, Gorgonoth cuts it down.

[Gorgonoth]
The ogre stop to attack Vimo, and its just with in range. You strike it and with the combined damage from you and Vimo, it falls to the ground, dead.

[Were-Tiger]
The were-tiger cuts down the freed orc, but not before getting hit himself (DMG:5)


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 12, 2007)

"Filthy Orc, you will pay dearly for that" says Navar-Eth, swinging his scimtar at the Orc that dared to wound him.

1d20+6=9, 1d6+2=6

Bronk keeps swinging at any nearby Orcs.
Claw #1: 1d20+7=14, 1d6+5=6
Claw #2: 1d20+7=10, 1d6+5=9
Bite: 1d20+2=5, 1d6+2=5


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 13, 2007)

The drow sneers at the KO'd ogre, then whips Soultaker into the orc.

Attack & damage: 1d20+6=12, 2d6+5=14

He misses by a hair's breadth.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2007)

"Nice swing," is all the heavily armored guardsman says as he looks for another enemy to strike down.

[sblock=ooc]Vimo can move up to 20' and still attack.If this is possible he will do that and power attack for 2.

attack: 1d20+6=13 
damage: 1d8+8=16 

Put probably barely missing unless he can set up flanking with someone nearby[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 14, 2007)

Gorogonoth will go after the closest orc

[sblock]
Gorgonoth will  attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc/ogre comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

"Damn these things!" Emi swears as the oncoming pillar of flesh simply will not die.

She casts again, sending another gob of acid out...this time aiming at either orc or ogre...depending on which is closest to the gate.

(lol...go go invisiblecastlecrappyroll! You can almost always count on it... Roll of 7 on ranged touch. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379239 )


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

(bump off Page 3...I WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT!!)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 23, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
The first orc, the one that hit you misses this time around, but the other orc hits dead on.(9dmg) Meanwhile, Bronk's claw sinks into a tied up orc, and 4 others manage to break from the vines, and attack Bronk and the were-tiger

[Emi]
The acid goes out, but falls a few feet short of its target, an orc notices the attack, and runs up to you and successfully lands a light hit(4dmg) the ogre's shadow looms over you

[Mekaz'zan]
The orc dodges your blow, and hits with a bit of force,(11dmg) a soldier comes up from behind the orc and prepares to attack.

[Vimo]
Your attack lands solid on an orc, it turns and launches an attack from its own weapon, landing with criticle accuracy, finding a gap in the armor(22dmg)

[Gorgonoth]
You swipe at and attacking orc, and land a good blow(14dmg), its luck is just as good, hitting hard(13dmg)

[Were-tiger]
the were tiger lands a killing blow, and is immidiately hit by two orcs(3dmg)(12dmg)

[sblock=ooc]
sorry for the late posting,ive been extremely busy with work and school
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 23, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Damn, talk about retaliation! Those Orcs are PISSED! Oh, and WB. 
[/SBLOCK]

Navar-Eth grunts with pain. " By Corellon, i'll see you writhing in agony for that!"

Rage fueling his blow, Navar strikes: 1d20+6=18, 1d6+2=8

Bronk, building up into a frenzy claws away at the Orcs:
Claw #1: 1d20+7=21, 1d6+5=10
Claw #2: 1d20+7=22, 1d6+5=11
Bite: 1d20+2=22, 1d6+2=4 Natural 20!
Confirmation: 1d20+2=18, 1d6+2=4

[SBLOCK=W00T]Wow, my lousy streak on IC is finally at it's end. Either that or it's the holiday spirit.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 24, 2007)

The drow feels intense agony as the blade strikes his flesh.  He considers withdrawing and drinking a healing potion, but that soldier needs help, so Soultaker comes in again, smashing the foolish orc.. Then the drow takes a 5-ft step back.

1d20+6=24, 2d6+5=11


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 29, 2007)

"You son of a troll, I'll get you for that!" Recoiling from the pain, Gorgonoth will attack the orc that just struck him.

[sblock]
Gorgonoth will attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc/ogre comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2007)

Emi looks up at the oncoming orc and ogre, and from deep inside her comes a rush of something defiant that overwhelms the fear. Her lips peel back from sharp fanged teeth and she unleashes a blast of flame that washes out in a wave that engulfs the orc, and possibly the ogre as well!

Only then does she withdraw back towards the gate.

(Burning Hands! 10' cone. 27 on Concentration to cast defensively. Hopefully it can get both orc and ogre...if not, orc's fine.   DC 16 ref save for half of: 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1399096 Bah! Crap damage. Then take a move action, which might incur AoO's, back towards the gate.)


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 30, 2007)

With a loud grunt in pain, Vimo takes his time to withdraw from the orc and heads a bit back towards the gate.

ooc - Withdraw action preventing AoO.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 3, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
You cut the orc causing it to howl in anger, it slashes back missing you, but the other orc lands a light blow(2 dmg) Bronk mauls one orc and  his bite serously wounds another.

[Emi]
The enveloped orc lets out a shreek and backs off as you move away, It then charges at you but is intercepted by a soldier.

[Mekaz'zan]
Combined with the attack of the soldier, you easily dispatch the orc. backing up, you see that all that is left is 5 or 6 orcs and the ogre.

[Vimo]
As you back up, three arrows fly past you, two bouncing if the orcs armor, but the third strikes the orc dead in the chest, causing the orc to collapse on the ground.

[Gorgonth]
Your attack kills the orc(28 dmg) , just then the ogre moves pass you, attempting to enter the village, you strike it as it goes by, landing a solid blow. (10dmg)

[Were-tiger]
The were-tiger kills another orc before being hit by three attacking orcs(5dmg)(2dmg)(16dmg) Then the last 5 orc break free of the vine, all but 1 go running off into the woods.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 3, 2007)

"Bronk! Defend Me!" calls Navar-Eth. He then takes a 5' step back and casts a healing spell on himself.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+4+2=10)

Bronk charges back and attacks the Orcs that were threatenning his master.
Claw #1: +2 Charge, -2 AC (12) (1d20+7+2=24, 1d6+5=8)


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2007)

Seeing the man who calls himself Gorgonth attack the ogre, Vimo decides to ignore his own injuries and help bring the beast down.

[sblock=ooc]Vimo can move up to 20' and still attack (40' if a charge). If this is possible he will do that and power attack for 2.

attack: 1d20+6=23 
damage: 1d8+8=12 
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2007)

Gorgonoth taunts the ogre: "Where do you think you're going?"
He'll attack him, hopefully getting a flanking bonus.


[sblock]
Gorgonoth will attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc/ogre comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 5, 2007)

"CHARGE!!!" yells the drow, pausing only to poison his weapon.  He charges the ogre, seeing his comrades attack and hoping to break orcish morale.

OOC:1d20+8=18, 2d6+5=11  The ogre must also make a DC 13 save against the poison.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2007)

Back just inside the gate now, Emi pauses to see what happens...ready to unleash some of her rapidly waning magical power in a blast against anything that storms towards her!

(Readying action to cast Acid Splash against the first critter to come her way!)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 8, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
While healing Bronk charges the orcs, after striking two turn around to attack him, both missing. An orc quickly approaches you, but in its haste, misses.

[Emi]
The first thing to enter is the ogre, your glop of acid hits it in the face(14dmg) , causing it to howl in anger, it raises it club in a mighty roar and swings at the closest guard, killing him

[Mekaz'zan]
Your attack hits, the ogre shakes itself, shrugging off the poison, though obviously weaker after the attack

[Vimo]
You attack hit, the ogre begins to stumble, before catching itself, it turns, preparing to run from combat

[Gorgonoth]
Your heavy blow levels the ogre(36dmg), causing it to collapse to the ground, all the orcs apon seeing the ogre fall, begin to retreat back toward the forest

[Were-tiger]
The tiger attacks one of the orcs, wounding it badly(23dmg) and it again struck by the three orcs(1dmg)(4dmg)(2dmg)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> [Gorgonoth]
> Your heavy blow levels the ogre(36dmg), causing it to collapse to the ground, all the orcs apon seeing the ogre fall, begin to retreat back toward the forest




As the ogre falls, Gorgonoth yells in victory, addressing the retreating orcs. "Fools!!! You should know better than attack a village protected by Gorgonoth and his companions!" (OCC: hopefully, this will get him a few free drinks and score some points with Emi   

As he utters these words, he'll blast the orcs within reach with his eldrich blast (OCC: 60 ft max reach, +4 attack; 2d6 damage (eldrich blast) + any flanking bonuses (note, the orcs shouldn't get any dex bonus to AC since their backs are facing Gorgonoth).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2007)

Her heart sinking, Emi raises her slim, long-nailed hands for what very well might be her final spell...when the last ogre falls with enough force to jolt the ground and makes a great crash like a tree hitting after it's been cut. The orcs finally break at that and turn to flee back into the forest.

Numbly, Emi lowers her hands...the weariness of fear and exertion finally settling over her as adrenalin fades. The bodies of orcs are strewn around the gate and the field between the town and the forest. Not a few human bodies are among them as well.

_Ogres,_ she thinks dizzily to herself as she leans against the side of the gate. _They had ogres. What will it be next time? Demons? Witches?_


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 8, 2007)

Navar-Eth, felling much better, swings at his new foe with all his renewed might.
1d20+6=26, 1d6+2=5
Natural 20. Confirming.
1d20+6=9: Failure to confirm.

Bronk, meanwhile, flails at Navar's previous attackers.
Claw #1: 1d20+7=12, 1d6+5=10
Claw #2: 1d20+7=21, 1d6+5=10
Bite: 1d20+2=3, 1d6+2=5: Natural 1.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 8, 2007)

Mekaz'zan woops loudly.  Noticing all the blood, he winces, pulls out a potion, and drinks it.  Then he stoops to loot the bodies of the orcs and ogres.  Having done this, he wipes Soultaker clean with a rag.

"Allow me to introduce myself.  I am Mekaz'zan of no house worth mentioning.  I have met Vimo, and Gorgonoth has loudly and obnoxiously introduced himself, but who are you others?" he asks, decapitating the 'sleeping' ogre.

OOC: Heals 1d8+1=6 points of damage, putting him at 14.  Down a CLW potion and 2 doses of poison.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 9, 2007)

Silently, Vimo bends down and grabs a piece of cloth of a fallen foe to wipe the blood from his flail. Standing there, taking deep heavy breathes, he stares at the others as they talk.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "Allow me to introduce myself.  I am Mekaz'zan of no house worth mentioning.  I have met Vimo, and Gorgonoth has loudly and obnoxiously introduced himself, but who are you others?" he asks, decapitating the 'sleeping' ogre.




"Aye, I am not know for my subtlety" Gorgonoth laughs out loud. Then, more earnestly, he adds: "Although I have never seen the likes of you before, you fought well, and for that, I salute you!" Gorgonoth does a deferent gesture with his guisarme, and then moves towards Emi, to see if she is ok.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 12, 2007)

[Navar-Eth]
You wound the orc and it misses you again, Bronk smashes the orc into the ground, before being struck by an orc (10dmg), the orcs then go fleeing into the woods, you and Bronk manage to kill an orc as it tries to run.

[Were-tiger]
The Were-tiger kills another orc, and the final two orcs run off into the dark, after a second, the were-tiger bounds over to Navar-Eth and transforms back to his humanoid form, once completed, he asks It looked like you took a bad cut, are you ok?

[Gorgonoth]
You manage to hit a fleeing orc, though it doesn't seem to stop, only fuel its speed

[Gorgonoth, Mekaz'zan, Vimo, Emi]
As you converse, the healer comes out and starts to mend wounds, those left and healed start to carry away the dead, and insure that the orcs are dead

[sblock=Gorgonoth, Emi]
You both notice movement from the bushes across the road
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 13, 2007)

> [Gorgonoth, Mekaz'zan, Vimo, Emi]
> As you converse, the healer comes out and starts to mend wounds, those left and healed start to carry away the dead, and insure that the orcs are dead
> 
> [sblock=Gorgonoth, Emi]
> ...




Gorgonoth grabs his guisarme twohanded, and points towards the bushes, so his companions are aware of the threat. "You, in the bush, reveal yourself!"


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

"I've taken a few hits, Werefriend, but not as much as you have. Here, let me help with that a bit." Taking hold of the now man's shoulder, he mumbles a prayer.

Cure Light Wounds on Weretiger (1d8+4+2=14)

He then retrieves his bow and searches the corpses.



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Gorgonoth grabs his guisarme twohanded, and points towards the bushes, so his companions are aware of the threat. "You, in the bush, reveal yourself!"




Anoyed, Navar-Eth responds: "Put that thing away, boy, you're going to hurt yourself." Navar and his companions enter the clearing. Upon seeing the Drow, he smiles and says: "Ahh, i see you captured their leader. Well, lets get the toruring underway shall we, i'm sure we all want to know why he lead the Orcs against this village."

***EDIT: Spells Update.***

[SBLOCK=Spells]
I've memorized the following spells:
Lvl 0: (Save DC 13) Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Know Direction, Purify Food and Drink.
Lvl 1: (Save DC 14) Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle.
Lvl 2: (Save DC 15) Barkskin, Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Emi blanches at the words.

"We don't do that kind of thing around here, mister," she raises her voice to say. "Besides, he was helping us against the orcs, so I don't think he was behind the attack. Who are you?"

Gorgonoth can see that the sleeves of her garment are singed near her hands, but she seems otherwise unharmed.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

"An ally of convenience, it would seem. I kill Orcs. Call it a hobby. I've been tracking Orcs moving in this direction all day. I figured there'd be some fun here. I was right."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 13, 2007)

"An ally of convenience? Well I guess any help should be thanked." The heavily armored Vimo says as he walks towards Gorgonoth. Removing his gauntlets, the man extends his hand forward. "I am Vimo, part of the city watch. Any injuries?"


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

Navar shakes Vimo's hand, albeit with some discomfort. Elves have allways viewed the Human race's need to touch each other as barbaric and somewhat unclean. "Navar-Eth. I guess you can say i'm your local Druid. My injuries are minor, as are those of Bronk, my simian animal companion somewhere back in the bush. Making sure the Orcs there are all dead. My... Human... companion here took a few bad hits and could use the skills of your healers, if it's not too much trouble. I've been to McNeil a few times. Need to restock on arrows every now and then."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

Emi listens in spite of herself for a moment, then realizes that many of the town guard weren't as lucky as herself or Vimo. She immediately sets about to tending to the wounded, trying to save as many as she can so further treatment can be administered later.

(start making Heal checks, I guess.  I think she can stabilize by taking 10.)


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I doubt you can stabilize by taking 10, because if you took 10 rounds to make a heal check, the patient would already be below -10.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2007)

(OOC - You are confused by the rules for taking 20. Taking 10 is identical to a standard skill check in terms of time taken. The only limit is that it can't be done under combat stress or situations of similar uncertainty. Taking 20 means "try 20 times and eventually you'll get it." Thus, it takes 20x the normal time for a skill check and can't be done if failing by any margin has an impact on future attempts (because it's assumed that out of those 20 tries, you roll everything from 1 to 20). So stabilizing, normally a standard action, takes 20 rounds (2 minutes) if you're taking 20, but only a standard action if you're taking 10. But you couldn't do it while the battle's still raging, or if you were under a lot of stress at the moment.)


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 14, 2007)

Putting Soultaker away, Mekaz'zan is not particularly happy at being accused of being the leader of a group of bloodthirsty orcs.  He manages to bury his discomfort and extends his hand toward Navar-eth. "Mekaz'zan, hexblade, at your service." he says.  Pointing to Soultaker, he asks "If I had been a prisoner, do you really think I would have been allowed to keep this?"


OOC: Been busy


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 14, 2007)

Navar-Eth ignores the Drow's hand. Having to touch hands with a Human was gross enough. Instead he questions Vimo: "Have you captured any live ones? Perhaps there are a couple that are not beyond help, if your people are so inclined. Myself, i'm sure i at least one of mine could have been saved, but i don't take prisonners. Not where Orcs are concerned at the least. Would be good to know the particulars of why they attacked this time, among other things." Here he glances briefly at Mekaz'zan, but says nothing more.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 14, 2007)

{Weather&time} The rain has almost stopped and it is just before dawn.

[Emi]
As you help tend to the wounded, you notice a foot sticking out of some near by bushes, it is one of an orc, it appears its seems an orc died and fell into the bushes, until the leg withdrawls into them.

[the rest of the group]
As you talk, Bunyan comes striding into town, covered in mud and blood. Thank you all for helping this village, especally you two strangers  he says looking at Mekaz'zan and Gorgonoth, I will see what we can come up with to thank you for your help it is then that he sees the were-tiger, We need to talk... he says and the two walk off behind a house.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Emi freezes in place when the orc's foot slides back into the bush. For a second she can hear only the hammering of blood in  her ears. When she can move, she carefully gets to her feet and says, "Who's in there?"  to the bush as she backs away a couple of steps.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 14, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "An ally of convenience? Well I guess any help should be thanked." The heavily armored Vimo says as he walks towards Gorgonoth. Removing his gauntlets, the man extends his hand forward. "I am Vimo, part of the city watch. Any injuries?"




Gorgonoth warmly accepts the hand, "I am gorgonoth, as you may have heard, and my injuries have already been tended to" (OCC: assuming someone helped him).

Seing Navar's unpleasant disposition, Gorgonoth ignores the elf, and walks closer to Emi, his guisarme pointing at the bush. "Reveal yourself, or warn your gods that you meet them soon!" he says, his intent rather obvious.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 14, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Navar-Eth ignores the Drow's hand. Having to touch hands with a Human was gross enough. Instead he questions Vimo: "Have you captured any live ones? Perhaps there are a couple that are not beyond help, if your people are so inclined. Myself, i'm sure i at least one of mine could have been saved, but i don't take prisonners. Not where Orcs are concerned at the least. Would be good to know the particulars of why they attacked this time, among other things." Here he glances briefly at Mekaz'zan, but says nothing more.




"I do not make the decisions on whether prisoners are taken. It is simply duty to protect the city when danger is present." Vimo says the the elf. "And to apprehend the occasional thief or cutpurse."


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 15, 2007)

Mekaz'zan notes Navar-eth's behavior. _Another bastard arrogant elf.  And they wonder why we warred against them and raid their disgusting habitations.  Smug, arrogant...Good target practice._ he thinks, not intending to act unless things escalate.

Upon noticing the orc, Mekaz'zan draws Soultaker and moves to support Gorganoth and Emi, who have made a good impression on him.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 15, 2007)

The orc stands, an empty bottle in his hands, his axe is clumped with mud. He throws the bottle away charges with a roar 
make a DC:17 will save or cower in fear for 1d4 rounds

(ooc:calcuated wrong)


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 15, 2007)

Save vs Fear DC 24 (1d20+7+2=28)

OOC: you sure it's 24, not 14?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

(lol...and inviscastle comes through again! Will save: 6  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1427889 )

Taken totally by surprise, Emi shrieks in abject terror and falls over backwards...only to try to crabwalk ineffectually away while simultaneously trying to cover herself with her arms.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 16, 2007)

1d20+3=5
IC hates us.  That wasn't a spell, was it?  Please say it was a spell.

The drow is cowering in fear.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 16, 2007)

Gorgonoth, is suprized by the orc's ferocity, and tries to conceal the fear that seems to be taking control of his body. 

He tries to rationalize to himself (mental discussion): "_*This is no way for a warrior to behave! Control yourself dammit! You just fought two ogres, and this drunken creature is attacking you and you cannot even face him?*_"

He then grips his guisarme with resolve and attacks the beast with his hideous blow invocation. 

OCC1: He should also het an AoO if the Orc charges him and enters the area he threatens.

OCC2: Success on will save (phew!!! definitely a close one, and would have been NASTY for his pride). Gorgonoth got a 19!!!.
[sblock]
Gorgonoth will attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any orc/ogre comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 17, 2007)

Startled by the drunken orc, Vimo's determination to stand and fight no longer exists. The last battle took much of his resolve.

ooc - will save 10  = FAIL!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 17, 2007)

As the orc charged and the others cowarded, Gorgonoth struck out, expecting the attack. His will strong, Gorgonoth slashes at the monster slicing a big gash in it. The orc takes 2 more step before falling to the ground

(Wow crit for max damage...) 48dmg


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 18, 2007)

Mekaz'zan searches the orc for any items that caused the fear.  He spits at the orc's feet, then searches the dead monsters around him for loot.
OOC: Taking 10 for a total of 13 to search the orcs.


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 19, 2007)

"Well Mekaz'zan, it would seem i owe you an appology. You were right. You couldn't _possibly_ have led these Orcs" says Navar-Eth with a smirk.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 19, 2007)

The orc doesnt have much on him, you find a bottle filled with a purple liquid. There's 14 gold pieces on him and his greataxe. Engraved into his greataxe is yrev*

The rest of the orcs arent as exciting, 1 to 4 gold each, 34 in total, and you find two silver necklaces and a brass ring.

[sblock=Shayuri]
*yellow
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

Emi inspects the axe and gets a confused grin. She shakes her head. "Crazy orcs..."

"Anyway...I guess you'd all better come inside," she says to the heroes. "We'll be closing the gates for the night, I bet. Hopefully tomorrow the burgher or elders will have a plan for what to do about these attacks."

She smiles then and curtsies. "I'm Emi, by the way. Healer's apprentice."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2007)

'Yes, let us hurry inside the gates." Vimo says as he heads back towards the city proper. "I am going to have to report back to my lieutenant and see if he has any further orders."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 20, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> As the orc charged and the others cowarded, Gorgonoth struck out, expecting the attack. His will strong, Gorgonoth slashes at the monster slicing a big gash in it. The orc takes 2 more step before falling to the ground
> 
> (Wow crit for max damage...) 48dmg




Gorgonoth looks at his guisarme somewhat confused, and checks its sharpness "Yep, it's as I thought, I need to sharpen this thing, it didn't go in as smoothly as it should have" he says looking at his brothers in arm with a smirk.   

He then follows Emi and the others inside.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 21, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Well Mekaz'zan, it would seem i owe you an appology. You were right. You couldn't _possibly_ have led these Orcs" says Navar-Eth with a smirk.




Mekaz'zan contemplates the most agonizing poison he knows, trying to decide on an appropriate one.   He pockets the money and attempts to analyze the axe for magical properties.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2007)

When Emi sees the dark skinned elf examining the axe, she says helpfully, "It says 'yellow' on it. I have no idea why."

She gives Gorgonoth a grin as he comes in as well.

"That was quite a strike."


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

Navar-Eth calls Bronk to him, and together they enter the town.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> When Emi sees the dark skinned elf examining the axe, she says helpfully, "It says 'yellow' on it. I have no idea why."




"Most interesting."
He puts the weapon away for detailed analysis later, and goes into the town.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That was quite a strike."




Gorgonoth says in jest "A lucky one, but I hope a bard saw it!" 

On a more serious note, he adds in a lowered tone of voice to Emi: "Emi, could you check if the orc's axe is magical? I felt fear creep into me, a very unnatural kind of fear. If the weapon caused it, I would hate for it to get into the wrong hands. Also, it could be used against the orcs if indeed the fear came from the weapon."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Emi brightens. "I felt it too! I thought it was just being nose to nose with a huge angry orc though! Sure, I'll...oh, that funny looking elf took it..."

She looks around.

"Blast...he probably went to the inn. I need to go tell Mahda it's safe for her to come help, but I'll meet you at the inn once I do that, okay?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 23, 2007)

Mekaz'zan is in the inn.  He pulls out the orc axe and begins to stare at it, recalling what he can about his arcane training in his homeland. _Yellow.  Fear powers? This could be a good backup for Soultaker_

OOC:
Knowledge (arcana): 1d20+6=25
Spellcraft: 1d20+8=10


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fear Weapon-
Fear is powerful, it affects everyone somehow. Thats the purpose of these dark weapons, drawing apon the users' intimidating ability. The power comes with a price, drawing apon the spirit of the user soon after being used. It is said that the weapon will communicate with someone who is extremely intimidating. There are only 5 of these weapons in existance. These weapons are activated by speaking the word on the weapon.

Fear 2+cha mod/day Resist DC=10+intimidate
-2 to will while in use


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 23, 2007)

Mekaz'zan looks at the axe.  He realizes he better get used to axe fighting soon, but also wonders if the weapon is intelligent, based on the scraps of lore he knows.  This could be dangerous, if it has an agenda.  One thing is for certain: Soultaker will not be abandoned anytime soon.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 24, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Mekaz'zan looks at the axe.  He realizes he better get used to axe fighting soon, but also wonders if the weapon is intelligent, based on the scraps of lore he knows.  This could be dangerous, if it has an agenda.  One thing is for certain: Soultaker will not be abandoned anytime soon.




Gorgonoth looks at Mekaz'zan and takes the axe. "I claim this weapon, friend. I slew the orc that owned it, and can use it against them in the future." He takes the axe and joins Emi.

OCC: I'm assuming that Emi told Gorgonoth about the axe's abilities.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2007)

(emi didn't know what it could do...she just could read the Orcish word on it. )

Emi seeks out her adopted mother in the village, checking first in the small cottage they share, then out among the worried knots of people that gathered in safe locations when the alarms rang.

On finding her, she tells her that the danger's over and that the wounded need her help, then leads her to where the injured soldiers are being tended. Afterwards she heads to the inn, unless needed.

(I'll let the GM react to that if he wishes before posting at the inn. )


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Gorgonoth looks at Mekaz'zan and takes the axe. "I claim this weapon, friend. I slew the orc that owned it, and can use it against them in the future."




"My apologies. Feel free to take it.  I don't care for axes much.  It's a fear weapon, basically, although I fear it may be intelligent due to the rarity of the fear ability.

I just was examining it."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 25, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "My apologies. Feel free to take it.  I don't care for axes much.  It's a fear weapon, basically, although I fear it may be intelligent due to the rarity of the fear ability.
> 
> I just was examining it."




"Thank you friend. Now, allow me the pleasure of buying you some ale and trade some stories. I have a feeling we may be attacked again soon, and I would be honored to fight at your side again. The more we know each other, the better we will fight. Agreed?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 25, 2007)

Everyone heads back to the inn, Emi arriving last Calling for the healer to come and help. After a few minutes of conversation, the were tiger walks in. I thank you all, especially Navar for fighting for the town. he says Bunyan has instructed me to head into the mountains north of here explains the were tiger I should be back before too long....by the way, I'm Urashi. Urashi then goes and talks to the innkeeper, who hands him a small cache of things. He then leaves.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Thank you friend. Now, allow me the pleasure of buying you some ale and trade some stories. I have a feeling we may be attacked again soon, and I would be honored to fight at your side again. The more we know each other, the better we will fight. Agreed?"



"Agreed, though the honor is mine.  Who goes first?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 27, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "Agreed, though the honor is mine.  Who goes first?"




"Please, you go first. I have a feeling your story wil be of an interesting exotic nature, one that I am unaccustomed to. So, it's bound to be an interesting story!"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 29, 2007)

"Would you care to hear of my escape from the priestesses of Lolth, or of my...dealings...with the Outsider cult?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 31, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "Would you care to hear of my escape from the priestesses of Lolth, or of my...dealings...with the Outsider cult?"




"My! Appatently, you've already lived a rather interesting life! The night is young my friend, and we have plenty of time. Start with the story you prefer, as it is likely the I will remember the most!" He says, pointing at his pint.

OCC: I don't think it's necessary to go into story details, unless you all want to. I'm confortable fast forwarding to another story/plot point.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2007)

When Emi comes into the inn, the first of the warriors she spots is the dark-skinned elf. He sticks out in a crowd for more than one reason.

She goes over to the two and says brightly, "Hello! Mind if I join you?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 31, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "My! Appatently, you've already lived a rather interesting life! The night is young my friend, and we have plenty of time. Start with the story you prefer, as it is likely the I will remember the most!" He says, pointing at his pint.





			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Hello! Mind if I join you?"



The rest of the night is uneventful, and things even return to a state of some normality. With tales of past deeds the night is fast. The next thing you know, you are among the few left at the inn and it is morning. The door opens and in walks Bunyan, he approaches and says "You all should get some rest, its been a long night. When you wake up, come to my house on the edge of the woods."


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 31, 2007)

Navar-Eth has a spare CLW to throw around, first one to claim it, gets it.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+4+2=14) 

Navar will be at Bunyan's bright and early, bright eyed and bushy tailed.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 1, 2008)

Mekaz'zan will go to Bunyan's, as needed.  He won't take the CLW, though, cuz he has beef with the elf.

OOC: Nothing personal, WarShrike.   Just roleplaying.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 1, 2008)

OOC: Np Warlocklord, expected as much. Had Mekaz'zan taken this one, i assure you, the mockery would never end.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC:Not surprised.  Mekaz'zan is proud.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 3, 2008)

Vimo spends the evening listening to the tales of the others before retiring for the night. He is one of the first to wake as he prefers the early mornings. Fully armored, Vimo makes his way to Bunyan's.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

Emi listens attentively, but is tired after the exertions of the evening and retires early.

She shows up the next day right on time, in fresh clothes and with a walking staff in her hand.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 5, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She goes over to the two and says brightly, "Hello! Mind if I join you?"




"But of course, the evening wouldn`t be the same without your charming presence" Gorgonoth says with a wink.

Later in the night, he`ll show Navar-Eth his wounds (He was hit by one of the orcs), and will gladly take a CLW.

Upon waking, Gorgonoth feels refreshed. *Nothing like saving a village to help one sleep*. He says to himself as he opens the window. He`ll prepare himself, making sure he looks and smells nice (Emi will be there after all), and eats some breakfeast before joining the others that are heading to Bunyan`s.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 6, 2008)

The walk to Bunyan's home is nothing special, Thought the sun is now shining, it is still damp and a little cold.
Bunyan's house sits on the edge of the forest, hidden by a layer of trees. Its fairly small from the outside, where it sits at the top of a hill. Smoke pours out the chimney, and theres a small pile of wood next to the house. Bunyan is sitting out front, cutting wood.
Welcome, he says as you approach his house, come inside and have a seat.
When you are all settled, he says, Ok, now who here knows of the curr's in the northern section of the woods?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 6, 2008)

"The Currs are well known to me, vile un-natural things. What of them?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 6, 2008)

"Greetings, Master Bunyan!" Vimo says as he approaches. From there, he remains silent as he knows nothing of the currs in the northern woods.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2008)

Emi shrugs. "I've heard people talking about them. That's all though."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 6, 2008)

Mekaz'zan knows nothing of the curs.  But he figures if Naver-eth hates them, they must be doing SOMETHING right.  So he remains silent and listens.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 7, 2008)

"Gettings Bunyan" Gorgonoth says as he enters the man's house.

He'll sit and shake his head at his question, smirking as he glances at Mekaz'zan and Naver-eth.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, something I've learned is that they are the source of the recent orc attacks. They are taking over the orcs land, but refuse to leave the forest. The orcs see this place as a good spot to live. 
Explains Bunyan, as he paces around the table. So I have something, well two things to ask of you. The first thing is to go to the Currs domain and convince them to stop. While I don't wan't to see them gone, kill them if you have to. The second thing I have to ask of you is not to venture too far into the mountains around where they live, as you have heard, a powerful beast has moved into them and it _may_ prove to be more than you can handle, the food shortage we are having is due to the beast. I asked Urashi to deal with the problem, his..gift..should be enough to deal with it 
He stops talking for a minute to let all he said sink in before continuing. What you do is up to you, and what I'm asking is dangerous, and it is a lot to ask of those of you who do not live here, so I'll let you all think about it.

(ooc: if you have any questions, feel free to ask)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 15, 2008)

"Aye, I am always up for a challenge!" Thinking a little bit more, Gorgonoth adds: "Do you have anything that can help us on our quest? A map maybe, and some information on the Kurrs. What is a Kurr? What do they want?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

"A Curr resembles a feral dog of sorts. They are big, ornery, and they breath flames. They are not natural creatures, not on this plane anyway. I know where they can be found, and will gladly aid in this task, if we agree to exterminate the lot of them."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2008)

"If it helps protect the city, I agree." And Vimo says nothing more.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2008)

"I...should probably ask," Emi says hesitantly, looking despondent. "Magda may need my help here...after the attack and all."


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 16, 2008)

"Very well.  We shall take the fight to the currs, and I will show them death.". says the drow.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 17, 2008)

Last night the mayor made an agreement with nut village to the west, they are to send some healers to help the village in exchange for some gold now and crops later in the season. They should be here later today. Also, tonight I will see the orc cheiftan and attempt to convince him to back off. It will be much easier to convince him if the Currs are gone. He take a pause to catch his breath. The Currs are very territorial, and they always look for more land, forcing weaker species to leave.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

"Perhaps we should also accompany you on your diplomatic mission. I'm sure there's much we can do to "convince" the Orcs to back down."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 23, 2008)

I appreciate the offer of help elf, but time is of the essence, thats why we are going to do different things, with you taking care of the currs and Urashi thaking care of the new monster, not only should the orcs move back, but they will have room to move into the mountains if need be.  Putting is hand on your shoulder he says But do not worry, if it comes to it, we will attack the orcs and force them back.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2008)

At the last words, Emi's expression has changed, turning to one of disbelieving hope.

"You're really...I can go? With them, I can go? You really think I can help?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 24, 2008)

The drow watches the situation unfold, somewhat amused by Emi.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 28, 2008)

"Of course Emi, and your arcane talents will be of good help on this mission" says Bunyan "I have a few items to help you on your mission" Putting a small case on the table, he pulls out 10 bottles filled with a light-blue liquid "these are moderate healing potions" he then pulls 3 stones saying "these are light stones, for those of you that cant see in the dark, to activate and deactivate, hit it aganst somthing, doesn't matter what,  each one lasts 3 days.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 28, 2008)

"There are 5 of us, so, 2 potions apiece?" says Navar-Eth, plucking 2 potions from the case.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2008)

"Two potions work." Vimo says as he grabs two from the table. He then remains standing there. It is obvious the man is very short with his words. He almost appears to be a rock in the shape of a man with the amount of expression showing on his face.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 30, 2008)

"Aye, thank you friend!"  Gorgonoth takes two of the vials. "anybody mind if I take one of the stones?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

"Feel free to take it, i see relatively well in the dark."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

"Me too!" Emi chirps delightedly. She seems almost to be hopping as she takes her two potions and stares at them with glassy, starstruck eyes before putting them away in her pouch.

She then beams around at the others, looking like nothing so much as a kid who just got the most bestest present in the whole world and can hardly contain her abject glee.

"Are we going soon?" she asks, with the eager caution of one who really wants the answer to be yes, but is worried she might spoil it somehow.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 2, 2008)

"Thank you for your help." say Bunyan "You efforts will help the village greatly." As you leave, a lone orc is standing outside, leaning on his double ax, a look of anger on his face.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 3, 2008)

Instantly drawing his flail, Vimo stares the orc down. He stands tall, like a stone, waiting for the others, or the orc to act first. He is prepared to intercept any attack the creature might build the courage up for, however foolish it would be since he is out numbered.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 4, 2008)

"No need for that," he growls at Vimo. His next words are directed toward Bunyan, "I was sent by the cheiftan to make sure your..." Looking at the group "heros will do what is needed, and in case you encounter any of my people on the way."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 4, 2008)

"We don't want one of your wretched kind tagging along." says Navar-Eth scornfully.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2008)

Emi looks at Bunyan questioningly.

"Wait...is that right? You made a deal with the orcs? But they just attacked us!"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2008)

"I don't like the idea of this." Vimo says with a sneer. Walking over to the orc, the massive man stands in front of him a bit and sizes him up. "I'm gonna be keepin' an eye on you."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 9, 2008)

"And I will be keeping an eye on you lot" the orc replies. Getting a good look at him, you see the orc has a metallic tint to his eyes and has an unusual smell about him the scent is too mixed to tell what though.

"I am an ally to most of the creatures in this forest" says Bunyan in reply to Emi's question "I headed to the orcs immediately after I told you of the attack, I have another meeting with their chief soon."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 17, 2008)

as you travel through the woods, all manner of birds and other animals scurry and fly about, their own agendas in mind. The orc stays a few feet away, as if not wanting to get your smell on, he makes sure to keep extra distance between him and the elves.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2008)

Despite her early wariness, Emi after a while seems to grow accustomed to the orc, and doesn't pay it much mind. She seems much more interested in the other party members.

Any and all of them will be peppered with questions like,

"Is this what you do? Do you do it a lot? How long? Are you from far away? Why did you come here? Are you going back?"

And so on. If anyone wishes to RP, just post some answers and we'll go from there.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Despite her early wariness, Emi after a while seems to grow accustomed to the orc, and doesn't pay it much mind. She seems much more interested in the other party members.
> 
> Any and all of them will be peppered with questions like,
> 
> ...




Gorgonoth will gladly chat with the lovely Emi. It is aparent that he enjoys this quite a bit. 
OCC: no need to RP this, I think that it would distract us from the adventure


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 19, 2008)

Walking with the others, Vimo remains silent the entire time with an eye on the orc. With the lack of emotion the man shows, it almost appears as if he is stone. If it weren't for all the metal armor Vimo wears, some might mistake him for a walking statue.

He allows the others to talk, and keeps careful note of their attitudes and responses. Weighing and measuring each one of them in his mind.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 19, 2008)

Navar-Eth leads the way to the Curr's lair.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

(bumped off the third page!)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 2, 2008)

The trip takes some time, as it is afternoon before the trees start to clear out. The orc was right though, the only encounter was with a small group of orcs, which left shortly thereafter with an order from your traveling companion. As you reach the edge of the woods, you are greeted with a blast of warm, dry and dusty air. Before you is an expance of 120 yards, dotted with charred shrubs and trees. At the other side, the mountain starts, rising up high into the sky. The only thing of notice is that at the base of the mountain, is a tunnel.

"Blasted beasts," says the orc, "they would destroy the entire forest if they could. Lets go." He takes a step towards the mountain.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgonoth follows the orc.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

During their travels, Vimo's hand had never left his flail. This does not change. He continues forward, following the others with one eye on the orc and the other on the terrain ahead.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

Emi finally has fallen silent for this leg of the trip, perhaps having exhausted her questions for the nonce. She seems nervous, but doesn't say anything or complain as the group heads for the dark, ominous cavernous opening.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

(hee...bumpagaloo! I think we need a bit more to go on if you want major reactions, Hellrazor. )


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 15, 2008)

At about 60 yards from the entrance, a grow and many barks can be heard, 3 small dots are seen running down mountain at full speed


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 15, 2008)

Navar-Eth readies his Longbow. "And so, the fun begins" he says with a grim smile.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 15, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Navar-Eth readies his Longbow. "And so, the fun begins" he says with a grim smile.




"Lets wait to see what is coming, friend. We'll see if we'll have fun". Gorgonoth readies himself for battle. If the "dots" are hostile, he'll blast them with his eldrich blast (60ft range).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2008)

Emi edges back behind the warrior-looking types and cracks her knuckles to limber up her fingers for spellcasting. Beyond that, she waits and sees how fast they're coming before casting anything.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2008)

As if a landslide from the mountain itself couldn't stop him, Vimo moves forward at the same pace he was moving at before spotting the small dots. With his flail in his right hand and his tower shield in his left, he is ready to meet any foe head on.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here they come! says the orc, halting about 15ft ahead of Emi, raising his axe high.

As the 3 dots reach the bottom of he mountain, at a very quick speed, a group of small bushes or trees explodes in flames, two more of these dots, that have now become black dogs, run from the tunnel in the mountain, small flames jump from the dogs lips as they bark. The dogs are now about 20 yards away from you, in a loose group(5 between most of them)

[Gorgonoth]Your blast hits(6dmg), causing a dog to stumble, it falls behind the rest of the group.

[sblock=Navar-Eth]
these are the currs
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgonoth grips his guisarme and attacks the dogs with his hideous blow invocation. 


OCC1: He should also het an AoO if the dogs charge him and enter the area he threatens.

[sblock]
Gorgonoth will attack with his guisarme and use the hideous blow invocation: 
+5 attack, 2d4+4 damage +2d6 from hideous blow.

Note: if any dog comes within 10 ft or moves within his reach, Gorgonoth gets an AoO (3/round) @ +5 attack, 2d4+4 damage [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 20, 2008)

"These are Currs, as i'm sure you've guessed. Bronk, to me." Bronk lumbers up to stand just behind Navar-Eth as the Wood Elf begins pelting the Currs with arrows.

1d20+7=10, 1d8+3=4


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2008)

At the jags of fire, Emi feels a worried pang.

"Uh...can these things be hurt by flames?"


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 25, 2008)

"I am fairly certain that they are immune to natural fire, but they may still be vulnerable to magical flames." says Navar-Eth with some uncertainity.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 26, 2008)

Taking up a defensive position next to his comrades, Vimo waits to attack anything that comes within range.

ooc: Position himself near the caster(s). Ready action to attack anything that comes within 5ft of him. Attack +8 (1d8+6 dmg)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 27, 2008)

[Navar-Eth] Your arrow bounces off the Curr's hide and lands on the ground. No Curr approaches you.

[Gorgonoth] The Curr dodges your attack. two Currs run up to you, but you miss both of them. They then bite at you, with one hitting(10dmg) you smell the sizzle of burnt skin

[Vimo] A Curr runs up to you, it narrowly avoids your swing. Its attack misses.

[Mekaz'zan] A Curr charges you and your sword slices into it, hard(13dmg) The currs bite narrowly misses you

[Emi] You are behind the melee fighter, no Curr approaches you.

The orc swings hard at one of the Currs Hitting it(11dmg) The currs teeth sink into his body, and a look of pain comes to his face, the burning smell reaches everyones nose.(15dmg)


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2008)

"Don't spread yourselves out!" Vimo shouts with a commanding voice as he stands his ground and swings at the Curr who tried to bite him. This is the first time the man has spoke since warning the orc that he'd be keeping an eye on him.

ooc: Attack +8 (1d8+6 dmg)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2008)

Emi steps back and casts a spell, launching a gobbet of sizzling acid at the nearest curr...but she's too timid with her aim; not wanting to hit Gorgonoth, and it falls well short.

"Damn!" she curses.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgonoth is visibly frustrated that his strike didn't land. He'll take a 5ft step back, and attack the same curr again with his guisarme + the hideous blow invocation. If the currs move in on him, he'll drop his guisarme and attack with his fists (2 AoO/round)

Attack1/damage1: 15/20
Attack AoO1/Damage: 19/3
Attack AoO2/Damage: 13/7


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bump

I'll update combat tomorrow


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 12, 2008)

[Navar-Eth] Your arrow hit one of the Curr, sticking into its body, it seems unphased by the arrow.


[Gorgonoth] You cut the first one deep, when you step back they advance and your guisatme and attack once again, you hit the first curr but your second attack misses.The curr you miss hits you its attack sinks in and stings(5dmg)

[Emi] The bad luck continued, you misses  the curr again "Damn!" you curse. Still no currs approach you

[Vimo] "Don't spread yourselves out!" you say, you attack and miss A curr bites you and you feel a burning(12 dmg)

[Mekaz'zan] You smash the Curr, the sounds if things breaking can be heard, the curr falls to the ground wimpering(34dmg)

The Orc comes back with an attack twice as strong,(54dmg) dropping the curr to the ground, he lets out a roar and moves toward Gorgonoth stopping just outside their range.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 13, 2008)

Angry that the curr found a way to hit him, he swings his flail heavily in hopes to crack it's skull.

ooc: Attack +8 (1d8+6 dmg)


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 13, 2008)

His arrows proving useless, Navar-Eth reaches out to Vimo and casts a Cure Light Wounds.
CLW (1d8+4+2=9)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 13, 2008)

Gorgonoth will continue with the same strategy, and attack the same currs.

attack with guisarme + the hideous blow invocation. If the currs move in on him, he'll drop his guisarme and attack with his fists (2 AoO/round)

Attack1/damage1: 20/20
Attack AoO1/Damage: 22/3
Attack AoO2/Damage: 5/5


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

(eep...I guess I need to post! Sorry!)

Infuriated by her failure, Emi's face pinches into a fierce scowl, and she repeats the spell; chanting each syllable with growing anger until the end. When she spits the sizzling corrosive fluid, she really seems to be spitting it with spite! Whatever the reason, this blast works far more effectively!

Attack (ranged touch): 18 (that includes the -4 for melee )
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578564/
Damage: 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578575/


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 29, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2008)

Bump 2!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

It's been over a month. I think it's time to drive a stake into its heart.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought this died long before that, if yall are still intrested ill keep it going but if not oh well

Edit:I'll have to recreate the campaign though I trashed the campaign files


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> I thought this died long before that, if yall are still intrested ill keep it going but if not oh well
> 
> Edit:I'll have to recreate the campaign though I trashed the campaign files




I was enjoying this game, so I'm sorry to see it die.
Super if we can get it back up and running.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2008)

Huh. Well, I'd be fine with keeping it up, but it seems like there's just two of us left...and if you trashed the files, you trashed the files.

As a suggestion for the future...if you are thinking a game is dead or dying, try posting a question about it before giving up on it completely. This might have been salvageable if we'd known you still wanted to run this way back when. From the perspective of at least some of the PC's (myself included), it was the GM that seemed to lose interest and vanish...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 9, 2008)

If the others don't reply by next Sunday, I'll run them as NPC's, then when this mission is over, I'll start recruiting again.

The couple of weeks will allow me to recreate my campaign, as I remember most of the campaign.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry ive been gone.

I sold m,y 3.5 books, so I can't play M.   Plus I've been out way too long.

sniff.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 11, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> If the others don't reply by next Sunday, I'll run them as NPC's, then when this mission is over, I'll start recruiting again.
> 
> The couple of weeks will allow me to recreate my campaign, as I remember most of the campaign.




KEWL!!!
Glad to see this will keep going!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, srry for the wait but please hold on one more day, ill post tommorow


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 31, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Ok, srry for the wait but please hold on one more day, ill post tommorow





Kewl!

SG


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 31, 2008)

Navar-Eth heals vimo 9HP

Vimo Deals 8 dmg to a curr

[Emi] hit the curr, it jumps back and charges(w/ a bull rush)(9dmg if it his)

Both Shayuri and Steve Gorak get an AoO

[Gorgoroth] your attack kills a curr but miises the other

Mekaz'zan misses a curr

The orc severly damages a curr, which runs off

[sblock=srry for bare bones]
This had more meat to it but then i had to re type it cause it said WEBPAGE HAS EXPIRED and pressing back or refresh didn't help and it pissed me off, from now on im typing it out on word the Copy/Pasteing. I promise the next one will have more to it.
[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 10, 2008)

bump, if no one posts in a week, im restarting this campaign


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2008)

As one of the monstrous hounds dashes past her, Emi lashes out with a clawed hand! Sadly, her inexpertise in combat shows through clearly, as the swipe misses by a wide margin.

(Attack of Opportunity to hit: 9  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1695499/ )

(OOC - Hehe, sorry for delay. I somehow missed this update. Could you give us a refresher on where the currs are, how many there are, and which are wounded? )


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 12, 2008)

Shayuri-
    Theres one curr left and its taken 18 pts of damage.

```
Current:
V:Vimo, G:Gorgoroth, E:Emi, C:Curr
M:Mekaz'zan, N:Navar-Eth,
+++++++E+++
++++++GC+++
+++++++++++
+++N+++++M+
++++V++++++
+++++++++++
```


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 23, 2008)

The curr is too fast for both of you to react, and it sinks its teeth into Emi's side, a burning sensation shoots through Emi's body as it releases it jaws.

Navar-Eth moves up and casts Cure Light Wounds on Emi.
Vimo moves forward and flanks Curr the brings his flail down hard on the monsters body, and it crumples to the ground(14 dmg) As you heal up and look around, you can hear a roar emitting from the cave in front of you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2008)

(OOC - How much damage did Emi wind up taking after the bite and the cure?   )

Still rattled by the attack, Emi gingerly brushes her fingertips over the seared toothmarks in her dress. The roar gets her attention though, and she looks over at the cave with widening eyes.

"Most of my magic is fire magic," she explains to the others, clearly scared. "I can barely hurt these things...what are we going to do?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2008)

it did 9 dmg to you Shayuri, 8 of which were healed by CLW

"Most of my magic is fire magic," she explains to the others, clearly scared. "I can barely hurt these things...what are we going to do?" 

"That didnt sound like a cu-" replies Navar-Eth, looking at the cave entrance when a large, blue lionish with an orange mane emerges from the cave, chasing an oversized, bipedial tiger.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am restarting this campaign, if you want you can re join Shayuri


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll look for the thread.


----------

